# Final Curing of plastisol transfers with conveyor dryer



## EdWaldo (Dec 2, 2009)

Would running the shirts through a conveyor dryer after heat pressing them cure the ink any further? 
I'm pressing some plastisol transfers at a temperature of 350. My supplier told me 375 to 400 but I was getting too much of a dull/cooked look at that temp. The transfers are coming out good at that temp and seem to be fully cured to my eyes. But, if I'm concerned about the temp of my heat press not fully curing the transfers, would running the shirts through my belt dryer actually have any further curing affect?
I'm going to give it a shot just for peace of mind but if anyone thinks I'm wasting my time, please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

I do my transfers at 375f and they come out fine, but I believe that once the ink reaches 320f, it's cured. For peace of mind, try washing one of your shirts that you ran at 350 a few times and see how it holds up.


----------



## EdWaldo (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks for your input but any thoughts on running the shirts through the conveyor dryer?


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't imagine why it will be a problem.. It is plastisol after all..
That dull look could be attributed to the moisture drawn out of the fabric from the pressing and will return to it's natural look after moisture is "replenished" back into the fabric.

But if you send it down the dryer, you loose time and money ..probably for no good reason..


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

Running them though the dryer isn't going to hurt the tranfer any. But I agree that it is pretty much a waste of time and is not necessary if the transfers are done correctly to begin with.

We usually press plastisol transfers at 330 degrees for about 8 seconds, and haven't had any issues whatsoever.

Printmark


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Try stretching the pressed transfer laterally, if the ink cracks it isn't cured.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

EdWaldo said:


> thanks for your input but any thoughts on running the shirts through the conveyor dryer?


 
From my understanding, plastisol is harder to fully cure once partially cured... if that makes any sense. Key as stated, once it hits 300 degrees it's done.


----------



## Can-Am (Dec 13, 2008)

Have you checked the actual temp of your press with a temp gauge. It may be running hotter than the setting reads.


----------



## Finest (Jan 16, 2012)

EdWaldo said:


> My supplier told me 375 to 400 but I was getting too much of a dull/cooked look at that temp.


Are you doing a hot-split or cold peel?


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

You can easily check the temperature of your heat press with heat temp strips from any good supplier. If you press at the right temp there would be no advantage of running them through an oven.


----------

